# How Can Cycle A Tank Without Substrate



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

i have a 55 gallon tank with two 60 gallon filters , a powerhead and air bubbler that should filter it alright right?
?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

It all depends on what you plan on putting in the tank. What are the filters? What do you plan on stocking in the tank? and what method are you choosing to cycle the tank?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you dont need substrate to cycle a tank you can keep all the Beneficial Bacteria you need in the filters.


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Traveller said:


> It all depends on what you plan on putting in the tank. What are the filters? What do you plan on stocking in the tank? and what method are you choosing to cycle the tank?


two whisper filters 330 gallons


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

clint 78 said:


> It all depends on what you plan on putting in the tank. What are the filters? What do you plan on stocking in the tank? and what method are you choosing to cycle the tank?


two whisper filters 330 gallons
[/quote]
330gph you mean?

A cycle is the same with or without substrate, Substrate would just give your bacteria more room to colonize. If you have no substrate you just have to rely on your filters media.


----------

